# Tarantula/Scorpion Experiences?



## XTheLancerX (Mar 29, 2013)

What are your experiences with Tarantulas or Scorpions? I remember one time when I was 7 or 8 I was running around with a net looking for an oak silk moth and a scorpion came out of nowhere and stung me. Scared me so bad..

Also, what do they look like in the new game? I havent heard much about the bugs or fish in the new game.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

The first time I saw a scorpion, I caught it. The first time I saw a tarantula, I caught it. I didn't even know they could bite you until the like fourth time I came across them. After that I got bit on and off, but it was never really that big a problem for me.

A lot of people on another forum I go to say the spider and tarantula are two of the hardest insects for them to catch. I've never had quite a problem like that. The only bugs I have trouble catching are bees and the freaking banded dragonfly!

Anyways, one day I was playing Wild World and hunting for beetles on palm trees. I had my ear buds in because Animal Crossing is really quiet on my DS for some reason. I hear the skittering coming at me. I turn quickly and swing down the net! Only to discover I put the ear buds in my wrong ears and the spider was coming from the other direction. Bit my character right on the rear end. I: Now I double check my ear buds before I put them in.


----------



## Joey (Mar 29, 2013)

One time I was just playing CF at night and I was walking around and then a tarantula came and stung me. Then about 10 mins later I saw a scorpian and I caught it. Then about 15 mins after that I came across another tarantula and then it stung me.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Mar 29, 2013)

When I first caught a scorpion It was my 15th attempt... I kept getting stung and I used to squeal and run every time I saw either a scorpion or a tarantula :') only because I never usually had my net with me!!!


----------



## Valerie (Mar 29, 2013)

Scorpions and Tarantulas don't start making appearances until June-September. That's probably why there is no information on them yet.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 29, 2013)

I never had problems with scorpions or tarantulas, I just let them chase me until they stopped, then I turned around slowly and caught them. For bees, I ran up north about 6 squares, got my net out and as soon as the bees showed up on the bottom of the screen I swung my net. Hasn't failed yet.

The only bug I really struggled with was the banded dragonfly. I usually chase them north until they hit a wall which is when I get them.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 29, 2013)

The first time I saw a Tarantula it scared the living daylight out of me. When it bit me i didn't know what would happen because I was 10 by then. Memories!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 29, 2013)

I didnt know what was happening but I ran from the tarantula. I didnt realize my net was what made it attack me. Needless to say, I couldn't catch it fast enough and it stung me.


----------



## Schim (Mar 29, 2013)

I have never come across a Tarantula or Scorpion in the game before. I guess I never played at the right times or for long enough.

I will definitely keep at least one Tarantula in my home once I get one. I own one irl and I think it'd be cute to have one in game too.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Do the tarantulas people keep as pets not bite? I've always been curious about that.

I think spiders are pretty cute once I get over my initial "OH GOD WHERE'S A SHOE IT MUST DIE" reaction to seeing one. >.> I also tend to feel bad after I kill them...


----------



## Schim (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Do the tarantulas people keep as pets not bite? I've always been curious about that.
> 
> I think spiders are pretty cute once I get over my initial "OH GOD WHERE'S A SHOE IT MUST DIE" reaction to seeing one. >.> I also tend to feel bad after I kill them...



Even "tame" Tarantulas can bite. It depends. Sometimes they can get stressed out or scared (snakes too, I used to have one who would bite anyone who didn't hold him right). But really, depending on the kind you get, they are so docile. Mine is just a simple Rosehair, one of the most common for pets, and she rarely moves. It is funny how people think spiders are so lightning fast and zip around because they believe silly horror movies. Unless you're a cricket or something, and right next to her (most pet Tarantulas are female because males only live a few years while females live decades), she's not going to move fast at all.

I don't handle mine because she was a rescue and I don't want to stress her out. That and I am scared of dropping her. Dropping a Tarantula can cause instant death and I am very paranoid. 

A Tarantula bite is NOT pleasant. I've heard it's worse than most Scorpion stings. Tarantula fangs are an inch or longer. Their venom is pretty equivalent to a bee or wasp sting... for the more harmless species at least.

Tarantula fur is SO soft though. Seriously. The softest damn thing I have ever touched. Even softer than chinchillas.


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been playing New Leaf quite a while now, never came across a scorpion or a tarantula, as of yet.


----------



## Mint (Mar 29, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> I've been playing New Leaf quite a while now, never came across a scorpion or a tarantula, as of yet.



They won't be out until June.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Unless you TT of course


----------



## Schim (Mar 29, 2013)

Mint said:


> They won't be out until June.



I guess we'll be seeing a lot of them once we get New Leaf then, haha.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Will tarantulas and scorpions only bite/sting when you have the net out?


----------



## oMazing (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Will tarantulas and scorpions only bite/sting when you have the net out?



They pretty much ignore you unless you have the net out.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Ah alright. I almost always have my net out when I see them so I never really knew how they act when I don't have the net out!


----------



## Mary (Mar 29, 2013)

Schim said:


> Tarantula fur is SO soft though. Seriously. The softest damn thing I have ever touched. Even softer than chinchillas.



Wait... I heard Tarantula fur irritated human skin.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 29, 2013)

Mary said:


> Wait... I heard Tarantula fur irritated human skin.




Only on the underside.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 29, 2013)

I once scared something out from near a tree. Was dark, black and ran quickly. I had no idea tarantulas or scorpions were in the game until then. I didn't have my net out so it just ran away quickly. I've never caught one of either! I always spent my time fishing.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the golden net in both games but all I remember in WW is that I was playing one night and I walked behind a tree and the noise came and I didn't see anything and I was scared as ****

Then in CF I spent a whole say trying to catch the scorpion 'cause I needed it for gold net. Finally got it after about 6 hours


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 30, 2013)

Valerie said:


> Scorpions and Tarantulas don't start making appearances until June-September. That's probably why there is no information on them yet.



But really, nobody even time-travelled? I set all my games to summer all the time (I know Im a cheater, but I wont time travel at all in the new game). I really just want to know what they look like and how they act in the new game. in Wild World they were a lot less predictable, and would only chase you for a few seconds, also werent very fast. But in CF they dont chase you at all unless you make them walk quickly/scare them.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

That they only seem to appear in the evening or night is creepier


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 30, 2013)

Well of course they do, scorpions are nocturnal so it makes sense they'd only come out at night.

According to Google search results, so are Tarantulas (I've learned something today!).


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

My gosh. I was frightened of those things! I still kind of am. When I was playing Wild World years ago, I never knew of them! Seeing the tarantula for the first time scared me for days! I was only just trying to observe what that bizarre noise was... I remember just being like: 'Nope' turned off the game and threw my DS to the other end of my bed. Seriously, they creep me out! x.x


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 21, 2013)

I found a scorpion very close to the beach in WW. I walked up to it then took out my net, but then it went into the ocean. -.-
I managed to catch the tarantula in WW though after three tries.

I still have yet to catch the scorpion though. The last one I saw was when I walked behind a tree with my net out the stinging sound played and I got so scared omg.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 22, 2013)

I always questioned how I end up back at my house. Did the Tarantula/Scorpion drag me back or something?


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 22, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I always questioned how I end up back at my house. Did the Tarantula/Scorpion drag me back or something?



You black out and Tortimer drags you back to your house. That's why he has to walk with a cane.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

The first time I got bit and passed out was when Chow was in my town.

Needless to say I was horrified. I was horrified even more when I woke up at my house.

_Copper please tell me you saved me._ ;-;


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 24, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The first time I got bit and passed out was when Chow was in my town.
> 
> Needless to say I was horrified. I was horrified even more when I woke up at my house.
> 
> _Copper please tell me you saved me._ ;-;



Copper isn't even in City Folk, so I doubt it.

Resseti is the one that saves you in the end.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 24, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Copper isn't even in City Folk, so I doubt it.
> 
> Resseti is the one that saves you in the end.



Copper is on the right side of the gate.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 24, 2013)

;-; Yeah, he might be practically invisible in the gate because I don't have wifi to ever talk to him, but he's there.

I can picture the villagers walking but and seeing me passed out and being like "Dude what?"

Obviously if it's not Copper it's either a Jock, Peppy, Normal, or a Cranky villager. The Jocks would jump at the chance to show off how strong they are by carrying a human back to their house. Cranky villagers would roll they eyes and mumble as their jerk with a heart of gold trait shines through and they take you home. The peppy or normal villagers would be so worried about you that they'd rush you home immediately. Why not snooty or lazy villagers? Lazy villagers don't have the strength, Snooty villagers wouldn't risk mussing their clothes.

...as long as it's not Chow. o_e


----------



## Kookydoll (Apr 26, 2013)

One day I started up Wild World, my character opened the door and walked out of the house, already holding the net by default, and before I could even move a big brownish blackish thing ran up and bumped into me and the screen went back. Literally in the span of about 2-3 seconds. I had no idea what happened at first. That was the first time I had ever encountered a tarantula or a scorpion.


----------



## Shiny Star (May 4, 2013)

I remember once in Wild World, I was looking for a scorpion and gave up. Then, a few minutes later... one of them got me and I woke up outside my house. Fun times, haha.


----------



## amerlene (May 10, 2013)

I've only stumbled on to a scorpion once, in City Folk I think. It bit me and I blacked out, which I didn't expect at all. I panicked for a second. I haven't been able to find one again but I don't tend to play CF in the evening in summer.


----------



## Mirror (May 12, 2013)

I was scared the first time I saw a tarantula, my heart was actually pounding when it chased me! I eventually caught one of each, though.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

I'm terrified of spiders, so I was lucky to get a tarantula.

Other than that, I got lucky for that, the scorpion, and bees.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 1, 2013)

Now it's June, that means it's tarantula season again! Went out bug hunting late last night and found one relatively quickly - caught it too!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh god there are going to be Tarantulas running around when I get New Leaf. ._. I just realized this.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Oh god there are going to be Tarantulas running around when I get New Leaf. ._. I just realized this.



Just have friends over, they won't show up! YAY!


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 6, 2013)

I remember the first time I got bit, I thought I was going to see a game over screen with Resetti just telling me my character just died, because AC would totally do that xD. At that time I had assumed a bite from any spider that wasn't a daddy long legs would kill you,not even because of the poison but because things that had more legs than me could probably kill me. I had a ridiculously irrational fear or spiders. o -o


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 6, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I always questioned how I end up back at my house. Did the Tarantula/Scorpion drag me back or something?


*
.......that is a completely valid question. One I have never even thought of....what is this tarantula's motive?*


----------

